# Help clavier Bluetooth et iPad non synchroniser ?



## Tournesomme (14 Juin 2012)

Hello 
Depuis deux jours un beau clavier mobile Bluetooth keyboard for iPad et iPad 2 new 
SANS SYNCHRONISATION . Soit j ai le temps de mettre code entrée et .... Rien... 
Soisténosage : clavier occupée  loin du Périphérique 
J ai essayé connecté sur internet , sur wifi, en même temps que ma recherche Bluetooth  j ai regarde tous les tuto 
J ai chargé une nuit mon clavvier 
La lumière bleu s'allume et clignote :rateau: now plus de solution 
Merci pour votre aide ou si vous avez une idée géniale. 
Pas celle svp de le jeter le clavier ou l iPad à la poubelle ou de le rendre au magasin
Merci


----------

